# is it possible to raise the handlebars on my trek 3700



## rich 5150 (May 21, 2010)

i brought it back to the shop i got it from and they told me i couldnt and tried to make me buy a new piece for it that i didnt really think i needed......it says you can in the manual but it says it requirs special tools and knowledge so id rather not mess around with it

i just felt like they were trying to swindle me into spending money

heres a pic of the bike


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

You cant raise your handlebars without spending money

what kind of riding position are you looking for anyway? your handlebars look quite high as they are... are you looking for a beach cruiser type position?


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*The Shop....*

wasn't trying to swindle you, they are correct. The only way to raise the bars on a bike with a threadless steerer, like your's has, is to get a new stem with a steeper rise or higher rise handle bars.

Good Dirt


----------



## rich 5150 (May 21, 2010)

FLMike said:


> You cant raise your handlebars without spending money
> 
> what kind of riding position are you looking for anyway? your handlebars look quite high as they are... are you looking for a beach cruiser type position?


i just got it

they will tweak things and give general maintenance for a whole year free of charge, so if they were to raise them for me it wouldnt cost a thing

i just want to know if i can raise them or if the guys at the store are scumbags and want to make another dollar off me cuz i dont know any better

im just tryint to raise them about another inch and im only riding on flat concrete/dirt surfaces so id like to sit in more of an upright position than lean foward


----------



## groovy55 (May 16, 2010)

Buy a shorter stem...that will sit you back a bit...but understand this is a mountain bike not a beach cruiser. Did you not test ride it before you paid for it?


----------



## rockapede (Apr 26, 2010)

rich 5150 said:


> i just got it
> 
> they will tweak things and give general maintenance for a whole year free of charge, so if they were to raise them for me it wouldnt cost a thing
> 
> ...


They're not being scumbags or trying to swindle you. You can't raise your bars without spending money unless the shop just gives you parts. Why would they do that?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice bike. Get some bar ends. Maybe that'll help you. And get a new seat, that'll help me.


----------



## EmmysDad (Mar 23, 2007)

theMeat said:


> Nice bike. Get some bar ends. Maybe that'll help you. And get a new seat, that'll help me.


LOL!!!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Your going to need a new stem to get the position you desire , your LBS is not a bunch of lying scumbags , you need to purchase a stem . Hopefully the guys at the shop arent reading this thread .


----------



## rich 5150 (May 21, 2010)

just got back from riding it now ..... took it on an 8 mile course and im kinda adjusting to it

yea i test drove it and i did change the origional seat on it.....i like to be comfortable i have a bad back and the other seats hurt my back when i ride 

if your going to comment on anything comment on the bike the seat is my prefrence i like it that way

hows the bike for a beginner????? i just got it 2 days ago ..... test drove this 3700 and a hardrock and the trek felt so much better


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking at your photo, looks like your stem is already a steep angle (20 or 30 degree) and 120mm(?) length to give your handle a higher position than most mountain bikes. But it seems you are looking for a comfort-type ride so perhaps a combination of a steeper angle stem and high rise bars might help.

steep angle stem

adjustable stem

high rise handlebar


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The bike should be fully adequate for what you're doing with it.

That seat is going to get really uncomfortable if you start going on longer rides. Having a bad back is kind of a tough situation because the balance and load distribution that makes a conventional setup comfortable really relies on the rider exerting force on the pedals pretty continuously, being centered somewhere between the crank axle and the front pedal when it's horizontal, and having the balance and core strength to do all that without sitting heavily on the saddle or leaning on the handlebars.

Is the plan to do rides under an hour around your neighborhood, or are you looking at rehabing your back and getting into cycling as a sport?

EDIT: in response to the original question... You can get one of these too.










2nd EDIT: That really doesn't look like anything, does it... It's a part that bolts onto the top of the steerer tube, then necks down to the same diameter. It installs pretty much the same way the original stem installed, then the original stem gets bolted onto it on top. The product page claims you can go up to 3-1/4" higher with it. You might need some new cable runs if you make a change that radical, but cables and housings are fairly cheap.


----------



## rich 5150 (May 21, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> Looking at your photo, looks like your stem is already a steep angle (20 or 30 degree) and 120mm(?) length to give your handle a higher position than most mountain bikes. But it seems you are looking for a comfort-type ride so perhaps a combination of a steeper angle stem and high rise bars might help.
> 
> steep angle stem
> 
> ...


he tried to sell me the first stem you posted for $35

would it be better to get the adjustable one or the stationary one....which one seems to be made better or upgrade worthy


----------



## rich 5150 (May 21, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The bike should be fully adequate for what you're doing with it.
> 
> That seat is going to get really uncomfortable if you start going on longer rides. Having a bad back is kind of a tough situation because the balance and load distribution that makes a conventional setup comfortable really relies on the rider exerting force on the pedals pretty continuously, being centered somewhere between the crank axle and the front pedal when it's horizontal, and having the balance and core strength to do all that without sitting heavily on the saddle or leaning on the handlebars.
> 
> Is the plan to do rides under an hour around your neighborhood, or are you looking at rehabing your back and getting into cycling as a sport?


im just doin it to get some excercise i got this bike because i just started really using my old beat up bike alot more...so i figured id get myself a decent one

i live in brooklyn so thers no mountains to fly down here i pretty much just take it by a trail by the water thats 8 miles long

i have bad siatica so sitting on anything uncomfortable gives me shooting pains down my legs. ive had this seat on my old road bike and its the only seat i can really sit on for a long period of time without my back bothering me at all


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

The key to a happy back is a strong stomach. Been there, done that. 
Just kiddin about the seat but really, on longer rides it's gonna hurt. The adjustable stem is a good way to go, to try out multiple angles, then, if you want, get the fixed angle u know u will like.
No more love for bar ends? I love um on long rides. Gives me more positions.


----------



## rich 5150 (May 21, 2010)

theMeat said:


> The key to a happy back is a strong stomach. Been there, done that.
> Just kiddin about the seat but really, on longer rides it's gonna hurt. The adjustable stem is a good way to go, to try out multiple angles, then, if you want, get the fixed angle u know u will like.
> No more love for bar ends? I love um on long rides. Gives me more positions.


im actually gona get the bar ends ....can you suggest any good ones

im thinking about the stem right now only because i feel im slowly adjusting to the bike i just got it 2 days ago...im sure thers some sort of transition

as far as the store they were very helpful and worked with me on the price alot

im not saying anything bad about them i just hate going places without knowing for sure what im talking about ..... cuz than i feel people are trying to take me for a ride cuz im not up on whats this and that about bikes


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I enjoy bar ends that're long after the bend. Usually keep them wrapped with some grippy handlebar tape. Makes them thicker and not slipery when sweaty. For me, the shorter 1's without the bend, get caught on branches easier, and don't offer as many positions. 
Nother thing I discovered. Found that my front wheel was breaking loose more than the back so went with a bigger tire in front. As a result the handebars became higher than the seat. I'd bet with the right combo that could offer u another inch or 2.
Enjoy the bike each time u make 1 change so u know what helped.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

rich 5150 said:


> it says you can in the manual but it says it requirs special tools and knowledge QUOTE]
> 
> I'd guess they're referring to taking any spacers that are on top of the stem and reinstalling them below the stem, thereby moving the handlebar higher. All your spacers are already under the stem, so that won't help.
> 
> My guess is that the "reaching forward too much" sensation is due more to the very long stem on there (is that stock???) than the bars being too low. In fact, I wonder if a lower and closer h-bar might help your hands fall more naturally on them, instead of reaching long and high for them. Just a guess. Anyhow, some shops have a set of used stems that they'll install on your bike to help you find the right one - go when they're not busy.


----------



## rich 5150 (May 21, 2010)

Ryder1 said:


> rich 5150 said:
> 
> 
> > it says you can in the manual but it says it requirs special tools and knowledge QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Ryder1 said:


> does anybody know a good website that sells add on parts like bar ends and different types of handlebar grips???????
> 
> id like to see more options than what my store can offer me


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=619140


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

pricepoint is awesome


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Jenson USA

U can also try riser bars and adjust reach and hieght by rotating the bars.


----------



## R88 (Oct 28, 2009)

This is off topic but your back trouble my be the result of spinal stenosis. Sciatica is a symptom. Just didn't want you to have to wait years for this to be properly diagnosed as happened to me. It may sound scary but I still ride my bike and work in the woods. Good luck.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Speaking of that awesome seat....who makes that thing? John Deere?


----------



## groovy55 (May 16, 2010)

net wurker said:


> Speaking of that awesome seat....who makes that thing? John Deere?


Looks like this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-No-Pressure-Bike-Seat/9207800


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

That awesome seat doesn't allow you to grab the seat between your thighs. A huge part of controlling the bike is side to side weight shifts with your thighs pushing against the side of the seat. I bet if you switch to a regular seat, you will like it. 
And sometimes, a comfortable looking seat is not, and visa versa.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

$35 is mid range for a stem, you can find one that fits your needs for $20 or so. The bike shop should be willing to let you try a few in the parking lot before selling you one. A stem is an easy 5 minute swap (including a 4 minute break) so they could help as long as you ask nice.
You do not need a high or even mid price range stem for the type of riding you have described, try to get a shorter stem first, 90mm would be a good start. I would go with the right stem over the high rise adapter to improve the solidness and handling of the bike.
Edit to add; Most good shops will try to make sure the bike fits you before you leave with it, or within a few days of picking it up. Part of this fit check would include swapping out the stem for one that is comfortable to you.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

groovy55 said:


> Looks like this:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-No-Pressure-Bike-Seat/9207800


Maybe it's this...


----------



## wilonpill (Aug 19, 2009)

A well designed seat doesn't need all that padding like your's has...


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Adjustable seat stem and riser bars should do the trick; not trying to be offensive, but that seat...I mean......aw forget about it. Hey, congrats on the bike.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

i needed a pick me up this am so i had to look at that seat again lol


----------



## vanamees (Oct 10, 2009)

Handlebars are too high now.


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

I actually had that exact Schwinn seat ($15 Target) on an old beach cruiser for casual neighborhood riding and if the angle is adjusted properly it's actually quite comfy especially for people with bad backs that like to sit upright. I could cruise around for 45 mins or more with no pressure discomfort. On off road trails it's no good but for casual shorter rides it's actually quite nice.:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: Don't hate:nono: :nono:


----------

